# Lulzsec has been found and exposed!!!!!



## JadedCalalily (Feb 24, 2011)

A REAL hacker who is associated with the CIA has won his hacking war with Lulzsec and started a blog with chat logs and everything the authorities need to know to find these freaks! Here is the link for fellow geeks viewing pleasure!!
http://lulzsecexposed.blogspot.com/search/label/Lulzsec


----------



## Katatonic (Jun 13, 2011)

Time to lock 'em up before they start taking aim at Microsoft.


----------



## JadedCalalily (Feb 24, 2011)

Katatonic said:


> Time to lock 'em up before they start taking aim at Microsoft.


No kidding! People just dont seem to be taking the issues these guys are causing seriously. Hacking into Sony is one thing but they also managed to hack the CIA website along with the FBI. 
I personally feel that what they are doing should be considered cyber-terrorism. I know a while back they hacked some big name gun manufacturer... Now that they have all this info on these guys they should take them down instead of beating around the bush waiting for their next attack.


----------



## Ohhai (Oct 15, 2010)

They're just having a bit of fun, I completly support what they do, and hope they continue, not to mention they won't be able to get in real trouble, as they're behind VPN's to mask their IP, and have encrypted all of their harddrive data, they won't be able to get proven guilty with that.


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

Good on them (the "bad" guys that is).


----------



## JadedCalalily (Feb 24, 2011)

These guys aren't the smartest guys on earth you know... And just a little bit of fun? I find them hacking a large gun manufacturer and the CIA quite dangerous. That could be taken as a form of terrorism in which case there would be serious consequences. 
Someone out there whether its CIA or just an average person is capable of bringing this group down. Regardless of the VPN's... Like you really don't think a CIA computer that is basically capable of doing everything isn't capable of getting to these guys??


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Ohhai said:


> They're just having a bit of fun, I completly support what they do, and hope they continue, not to mention they won't be able to get in real trouble, as they're behind VPN's to mask their IP, and have encrypted all of their harddrive data, they won't be able to get proven guilty with that.


If you think it's just a "bit of fun" and you support what they do, I sure hope you don't know what you're talking about. Is releasing innocent people's personal information and ****ing up lives fun? Random people used the leaked passwords/emails to steal money from PayPal/bank accounts, ruin people's personal/work relationships through their email accounts, etc. Haha, what a hoot!

Not to mention that this kind of crap is what will lead to us having to use the proposed "internet IDs" and having a strictly government-regulated internet.

Also, there is a misconception that having an encrypted hard drive will protect you from the law, which is false. People have actually been jailed for refusing to turn over encryption keys. It's a big grey area that I admit I don't understand fully, but simply encrypting your hard drive isn't going to protect you unless you're really lucky.

Not trying to jump on you, but this whole thing isn't funny at all, honestly.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Finally, those cocky asshats were starting to get on my nerves.
At least anon assumed they were doing it for the greater good.


----------



## JadedCalalily (Feb 24, 2011)

njodis said:


> If you think it's just a "bit of fun" and you support what they do, I sure hope you don't know what you're talking about. Is releasing innocent people's personal information and ****ing up lives fun? Random people used the leaked passwords/emails to steal money from PayPal/bank accounts, ruin people's personal/work relationships through their email accounts, etc. Haha, what a hoot!
> 
> Not to mention that this kind of crap is what will lead to us having to use the proposed "internet IDs" and having a strictly government-regulated internet.
> 
> ...


I totally agree with everything that you said here!


----------



## Ohhai (Oct 15, 2010)

njodis said:


> If you think it's just a "bit of fun" and you support what they do, I sure hope you don't know what you're talking about. Is releasing innocent people's personal information and ****ing up lives fun? Random people used the leaked passwords/emails to steal money from PayPal/bank accounts, ruin people's personal/work relationships through their email accounts, etc. Haha, what a hoot!
> 
> Not to mention that this kind of crap is what will lead to us having to use the proposed "internet IDs" and having a strictly government-regulated internet.
> 
> ...


Banks and paypal will nearly always refund you the money that was stolen, and if I'm honest, ****ing up people's lives can be pretty fun/funny, nothing more funny changing someone facebook picture to a penis, and seeing their sister comment on it.

Also you're right people do get in trouble for refusing to turn over encryption keys, however I've seen people with assumed child porn get only 3 months due to not turning those keys over.


----------



## Ohhai (Oct 15, 2010)

jessabella said:


> These guys aren't the smartest guys on earth you know... And just a little bit of fun? I find them hacking a large gun manufacturer and the CIA quite dangerous. That could be taken as a form of terrorism in which case there would be serious consequences.
> Someone out there whether its CIA or just an average person is capable of bringing this group down. Regardless of the VPN's... Like you really don't think a CIA computer that is basically capable of doing everything isn't capable of getting to these guys??


Sorry to do this to you but a good VPN provider won't keep logs, there's nothing they can do if the information is already gone, regardless of the super computer they use, these guys are smart enough to get into big organisation security out smarting most paid for professional, and they do it for nothing but a little infamy, I'm not saying what they do isn't dangerious, but it's all in the name of good fun, and trouble making.

Also as I post this;
"A 19 year-old from Essex, England, believed to be the leader of the LulzSec hacking group, has been arrested today as part of a joint operation by the FBI and Scotland Yard."

a short time after LulzSec post;
"Seems the glorious leader of LulzSec got arrested, it's all over now... wait... we're all still here! Which poor ******* did they take down?"

I love how overly confident they are, bringing some proper anarchy in.


----------



## JadedCalalily (Feb 24, 2011)

Ohhai said:


> Sorry to do this to you but a good V.P.N provider won't keep logs, there's nothing they can do if the information is already gone, regardless of the super computer they use, these guys are smart enough to get into big organization security out smarting most paid for professional, and they do it for nothing but a little infamy, I'm not saying what they do isn't dangerous, but it's all in the name of good fun, and trouble making.
> 
> Also as I post this;
> "A 19 year-old from Essex, England, believed to be the leader of the LulzSec hacking group, has been arrested today as part of a joint operation by the FBI and Scotland Yard."
> ...


They can say what ever they want on their site or twitter all they are trying to do is downplay the amount of crap they are in for.

Btw I Corrected your spelling errors


----------



## Ohhai (Oct 15, 2010)

jessabella said:


> They can say what ever they want on their site or twitter all they are trying to do is downplay the amount of crap they are in for.
> 
> Btw I Corrected your spelling errors


Thank you for correcting my spelling errors, however I strongly doubt what they say on their twitter is to downplay anything.

http://pastebin.com/MBEsm5XQ
Looks like alot less things will get leaked.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

At first when LulzSec had hacked PSN I thought they were kinda douchy, but later when they had hacked Bethesda and required a LulzSec-tophat (or else they would leak Brink-accounts or something) in Skyrim I thought they were very douchy!

Hope they get caught soon.


----------



## Katatonic (Jun 13, 2011)

jessabella said:


> They can say what ever they want on their site or twitter all they are trying to do is downplay the amount of crap they are in for.
> 
> Btw I Corrected your spelling errors


Exactly. I think its pretty safe to say that they'll be wetting themselves when the authorities come knocking at their doors. Pasty faced pimply nosed brats...

The upside to all of this? That HOPEFULLY companies will start investing more money in online security instead of promotional ads. Want more money from your customers and to have repeat business? *Then protect your customers!!!*


----------



## JadedCalalily (Feb 24, 2011)

Katatonic said:


> Exactly. I think its pretty safe to say that they'll be wetting themselves when the authorities come knocking at their doors. Pasty faced pimply nosed brats...
> 
> The upside to all of this? That HOPEFULLY companies will start investing more money in online security instead of promotional ads. Want more money from your customers and to have repeat business? *Then protect your customers!!!*


Haha Love that "Pasty faced pimpled nosed brats". When it comes to security it doesn't matter how much security they have there will still be people out there devoting and wasting their lives trying to hack it. 
I personally think that hacking should be considered a form of terrorism. Especially when the people are getting smart enough to hack a government website and a very large gun manufacture.


----------



## femmishB (Jun 24, 2011)

UK authorities have arrested an alleged member of a well-known hacker group as part of a coordinated effort with other law enforcement organizations. A 19-year-old male in the city of Wickford, to the east of London, was arrested on suspicion of computer crimes by Scotland Yard. Good thing to hear that buy the hacker is too young.


----------



## JadedCalalily (Feb 24, 2011)

femmishB said:


> UK authorities have arrested an alleged member of a well-known hacker group as part of a coordinated effort with other law enforcement organizations. A 19-year-old male in the city of Wickford, to the east of London, was arrested on suspicion of computer crimes by Scotland Yard. Good thing to hear that buy the hacker is too young.


I heard about that!! I laughed so hard. It's only a matter of time... since Web Ninjas exposed them they will probably be picking them off one by one.. it's not like they dont have all the info 

Yay for Web Ninjas <33333


----------



## Ohhai (Oct 15, 2010)

femmishB said:


> UK authorities have arrested an alleged member of a well-known hacker group as part of a coordinated effort with other law enforcement organizations. A 19-year-old male in the city of Wickford, to the east of London, was arrested on suspicion of computer crimes by Scotland Yard. Good thing to hear that buy the hacker is too young.


The kid hosted one of lulzsec's IRC channels (Chatroom), he was at best mildly associated with them, the kid has also been inhaling lighterfluid to get high, more than likely to help deal with the stress of this all, not to mention this hasn't slowed down lulzsec at all.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

The fact that the kid from the UK got arrested and is being interrogated is frightening.

Also scary is the fact that an anonymous blog popped up "outing" these so called people, posting their names, photos, addresses, and other personal info with absolutely no concrete evidence that it's actually them, and people the world over are parroting this info. Who is to say that it's not them trying to pin it on innocent people, or even someone just being a dick trying to ruin someone's life? People have been known to do things like that randomly on 4chan, etc...

Just saying, don't believe everything you read, especially potentially life-ruining things without any proof to back it up.


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

jessabella said:


> These guys aren't the smartest guys on earth you know... And just a little bit of fun? I find them hacking a large gun manufacturer and the CIA quite dangerous. That could be taken as a form of terrorism in which case there would be serious consequences.
> Someone out there whether its CIA or just an average person is capable of bringing this group down. Regardless of the VPN's... Like you really don't think a CIA computer that is basically capable of doing everything isn't capable of getting to these guys??


Their "hacks" aren't like the hacks you see in movies and on tv. All they can do is steal user info. They can't actually _do_ anything with it. That and the DDoS attacks... which is just flooding a website with traffic, not exactly some super hacker extravaganza going on.

Despite all that, I _do_ seriously hope that they're stopped. They are doing a lot of damage to people who are trying to uphold net neutrality and stop government from legislating themselves into control of the internet.


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

19-year-old Ryan Cleary, accused of taking part in hacking activities affiliated with the LulzSec group, has apparently been diagnosed with  Asperger's syndrome, a form of autism.
It remains to be seen how the diagnosis will affect any criminal case against Cleary, who has so far not entered a plea in relation to five charges under the Criminal Law and Computer Misuse Act. He is also believed to have been diagnosed with agoraphobia.

http://100gf.wordpress.com/2011/06/...nosed-with-aspergers-syndrome-form-of-autism/

So he could have been visiting SAS, if he stays home all the time.


----------



## JadedCalalily (Feb 24, 2011)

moxosis said:


> 19-year-old Ryan Cleary, accused of taking part in hacking activities affiliated with the LulzSec group, has apparently been diagnosed with  Asperger's syndrome, a form of autism.
> It remains to be seen how the diagnosis will affect any criminal case against Cleary, who has so far not entered a plea in relation to five charges under the Criminal Law and Computer Misuse Act. He is also believed to have been diagnosed with agoraphobia.
> 
> http://100gf.wordpress.com/2011/06/...nosed-with-aspergers-syndrome-form-of-autism/
> ...


Of course he has something wrong with him. Don't they always? I played WoW with a guy who has A.S and he was as smart as smart could be. It may be a form of Autism but what people are failing to look at is ..how bad does he have this? It obviously can't be too bad if he can manage to contribute into Lulzsecs activity. 
Are people really that blind to see that? I think he should still be Tried as a normal person. I know some may not agree with me but come on... look at the evidence of how bad his condition really is.

That would be messed up if he was part of this site lmao!


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

moxosis said:


> 19-year-old Ryan Cleary, accused of taking part in hacking activities affiliated with the LulzSec group, has apparently been diagnosed with  Asperger's syndrome, a form of autism.
> It remains to be seen how the diagnosis will affect any criminal case against Cleary, who has so far not entered a plea in relation to five charges under the Criminal Law and Computer Misuse Act. He is also believed to have been diagnosed with agoraphobia.
> 
> http://100gf.wordpress.com/2011/06/...nosed-with-aspergers-syndrome-form-of-autism/
> ...


Hey isn't there a person on here named Cleary?

...Oh. :blank


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Oh, I always knew there was something suspicious about you.


----------



## Ohhai (Oct 15, 2010)

Charizard said:


> All they can do is steal user info. They can't actually _do_ anything with it.


That's not ALL they do, they also deface sites, which is all good fun, like when they posted the story of Tupac being alive and well on a news site, the user info they gather can easily be used to log into a paypal, or amazon account, and blow people's money.



njodis said:


> Also scary is the fact that an anonymous blog popped up "outing" these so called people, posting their names, photos, addresses, and other personal info with absolutely no concrete evidence that it's actually them
> 
> Just saying, don't believe everything you read, especially potentially life-ruining things without any proof to back it up.


Listen to this guy. ^



jessabella said:


> look at the evidence of how bad his condition really is.


"Rita Cleary said that the 19-year-old had suffered mental and emotional problems since early childhood and attempted to take his own life at the age of 10. She said her son, who was first excluded from school at the age of five, lived as a virtual recluse in his bedroom at the family's bungalow in Wickford, Essex.

He had been "obsessed" with the internet and left his bedroom only to use the bathroom, according to Mrs Cleary.

She told how she would leave his meals on a tray outside his door and was admitted inside only to clean the room once a week."
~http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technolo...n-Clearys-mother-tells-of-suicide-threat.html

Now do tell me if I'm out of line, but that makes his condition seem... pretty bad.

"If Mr Cleary wins bail he will be banned from having any possession which can access the internet."
~ http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-13916090

That's truly ****ed, he has aspergers, and clearly doesn't like going into the outside world, they're taking away a release of his, I have no idea what I'd do if they took away my game consoles, and PC. Only choices are movies, books and TV 24/7.


----------



## JadedCalalily (Feb 24, 2011)

Maybe his mother should have been smart enough to realize what her son was doing. If she had of paid a little more attention to what her "troubled" son was doing maybe he wouldn't be in this kind of trouble. 
I do not object to what his conditions are at all if his father bails his poor a** out, he shouldn't have been stupid and screwed up his life like he has.
Maybe the kid can get out and have a life, or pick up a book and learn something that may get him somewhere in life.


----------



## Ohhai (Oct 15, 2010)

jessabella said:


> Maybe his mother should have been smart enough to realize what her son was doing. If she had of paid a little more attention to what her "troubled" son was doing maybe he wouldn't be in this kind of trouble.


The parents of most of the "bad" people I know on the net have no idea what they do, he's 19 years old, I think it's understandable that the mother trusted her son, and that it isn't her fault that this happend.

He knew stuff that could have got him somewhere in life, he was hosting his own IRC server, and it's been said he was highly intelligent, they've just banned him from something that could have given him a decent life.


----------



## Ohhai (Oct 15, 2010)

"Friends around the globe,

We are Lulz Security, and this is our final release, as today marks something meaningful to us. 50 days ago, we set sail with our humble ship on an uneasy and brutal ocean: the Internet. The hate machine, the love machine, the machine powered by many machines. We are all part of it, helping it grow, and helping it grow on us.

For the past 50 days we've been disrupting and exposing corporations, governments, often the general population itself, and quite possibly everything in between, just because we could. All to selflessly entertain others - vanity, fame, recognition, all of these things are shadowed by our desire for that which we all love. The raw, uninterrupted, chaotic thrill of entertainment and anarchy. It's what we all crave, even the seemingly lifeless politicians and emotionless, middle-aged self-titled failures. You are not failures. You have not blown away. You can get what you want and you are worth having it, believe in yourself.

While we are responsible for everything that The Lulz Boat is, we are not tied to this identity permanently. Behind this jolly visage of rainbows and top hats, we are people. People with a preference for music, a preference for food; we have varying taste in clothes and television, we are just like you. Even Hitler and Osama Bin Laden had these unique variations and style, and isn't that interesting to know? The mediocre painter turned supervillain liked cats more than we did.

Again, behind the mask, behind the insanity and mayhem, we truly believe in the AntiSec movement. We believe in it so strongly that we brought it back, much to the dismay of those looking for more anarchic lulz. We hope, wish, even beg, that the movement manifests itself into a revolution that can continue on without us. The support we've gathered for it in such a short space of time is truly overwhelming, and not to mention humbling. Please don't stop. Together, united, we can stomp down our common oppressors and imbue ourselves with the power and freedom we deserve.

So with those last thoughts, it's time to say bon voyage. Our planned 50 day cruise has expired, and we must now sail into the distance, leaving behind - we hope - inspiration, fear, denial, happiness, approval, disapproval, mockery, embarrassment, thoughtfulness, jealousy, hate, even love. If anything, we hope we had a microscopic impact on someone, somewhere. Anywhere.

Thank you for sailing with us. The breeze is fresh and the sun is setting, so now we head for the horizon.

Let it flow...

Lulz Security - our crew of six wishes you a happy 2011, and a shout-out to all of our battlefleet members and supporters across the globe"


Well that's LulzSec been and gone, what a bunch of fun fellows, rather inspirational.


----------



## JadedCalalily (Feb 24, 2011)

http://www.ctv.ca/CTVNews/SciTech/20110626/lulzsec-disbands-110626/

This so just made my day :clap:boogie:lol
It was only a matter of time...


----------



## Ohhai (Oct 15, 2010)

jessabella said:


> http://www.ctv.ca/CTVNews/SciTech/20110626/lulzsec-disbands-110626/
> 
> This so just made my day :clap:boogie:lol
> It was only a matter of time...


I am indeed happy about this, they came, they saw, they conquered, and they never got caught, beautifully done by them.


----------



## JadedCalalily (Feb 24, 2011)

Obviously you haven't been paying attention: 
1. Someone did get caught
2. The info that is needed to get the rest of them is out there, hence why the disbanded.

I know keeping up with current news is tough but I wouldn't speak unless you know what you're talking about.


----------



## Ohhai (Oct 15, 2010)

jessabella said:


> Obviously you haven't been paying attention:
> 1. Someone did get caught
> 2. The info that is needed to get the rest of them is out there, hence why the disbanded.
> 
> I know keeping up with current news is tough but I wouldn't speak unless you know what you're talking about.


1. Ryan Cleary wasn't part of LulzSec, all he did was host a chatroom, and perhaps attack a few sites on his own.

2. The info could easily be faked, and is from an unreliable source, if they were so worried about the information, they would have got out a long time ago, it's people who stick around for too long under the same identity that get caught.

I understand it's hard trying to talk about something that you don't have a clue on, but I wouldn't speak unless you get some hard facts.

On another note, notice how LulzSec give you no reason to doubt them? How they did what they said they were gonna do, and have only been proven right and not wrong? That's the sign of a reliable source of intelligent people, you can enjoy your theories all you like, but it's LulzSec who came out on top, and unscaved.


----------



## phoenixwright (Jun 22, 2011)

Not sure how anyone can support a group that engages in personal information theft. People had their credit and debit card details on there.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Their biggest crime was hacking Bethesda! :b


----------



## Ohhai (Oct 15, 2010)

phoenixwright said:


> Not sure how anyone can support a group that engages in personal information theft. People had their credit and debit card details on there.


They never released any credit or debit card details, however some people were stupid enough to have their paypal and amazon attached to their cards, with the same password as everything else.


----------

